# 2010 IFBB New York Pro contest pictures



## Arnold (May 9, 2010)

*2010 IFBB New York Pro contest pictures*

Here are the pics, from Bodybuilding.com, of the 2010 IFBB New York Pro  bodybuilding and bikini contests:

Men’s  Open Bodybuilding
Men’s  202lbs and Under Bodybuilding
Women’s  Bodybuilding
Bikini  Pros

Congratulations to Roelly Winklaar to surprising many and coming onto the stage in the best shape of his life, winning the 2010 New York Pro Men’s Bodybuilding contest. Roelly beat Dennis Wolf, who was the favorite, who placed third. Hidetada gained steam in the evening and looked great. Here are the complete results.

1. Roelly Winklaar
2. Hidetada Yamagishi
3. Dennis Wolf
4. Toney Freeman
5. Eric Fankhouser
6. Eugeny Mishin
7. Ben Pakulski
8. Johnnie Jackson
9. Marius Dohne
10. Jeffrey Long
11. Sergey Shelestov
12. Daniele Seccarecci
13. Mike Van Wyck
14. Manuel Romero
15. Cesar Mendible

No one was even close to Kevin English, but dominated the NY Pro Men’s 202lbs and Under contests. Here are the results.

1. Kevin English
2. Jose Raymond
3. Jason Arntz
4. Vincent Wawryk
5. Sean Jenkins
6. John Arendsz
7. Michael Sheridan
8. Eric Castagnet
9. Milton Holloway, Jr.
10. Steven Burke
11. Anthony Finocchiaro
12. Emro Karadjuzovic

In the NY Pro Women’s bodybuilding contest, some had Sheila Bleck at the top, others had Heather Foster winning it, but when it was over and done, Cathy LeFrancois barely won but had the best overall physique. Congratulations!

1. Cathy LeFrancois
2. Sheila Bleck
3. Heather Foster
4. Debbie Bramwell
5. Rachel Ruch
6. Dayana Cadeau
7. Nancy Lewis
8. Marja Lehtonen
9. Colette Nelson
10. Kristy Hawkins
11. Emma Sue
12. Nicole Pfuetzenreuter
13. Andrea Ferreira Carvalho

In the first NY Pro Bikini contest, heavily favorite Kristal Marshall (before the contest) surprised all by not making it into the top three. Congratulations to Missy Coles, who looked great! And also to Shelsea Montes and Sherlyn Roy (who looked the best she has ever in bikini). Here are the results.

1. Missy Coles
2. Shelsea Montes
3. Sherlyn Roy
4. Kristal Marshall
5. Alea Suarez
6. Jelena Abbou
7. Kat Holmes
8. Tabitha Klausen-Leandri
9. Dayna Maleton
10. Tianna Ta
11. Alicia Marie
12. Khanh Nguyen
13. Jessica Lawrence
14. Shay Monroe
15. Michelle Gullett
16. Angela Harrell
16. Christie Marquez
16. Janet Harding
16. Kira Rivera
16. Mariza Prince
16. Melinda Janiszewski
16. Stefanie Lindsey


*Source: www.Getbig.com*


----------



## lyle918 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi, from the wide open spaces of Montana...enjoy your website and hope maybe to include some videos??


----------

